

Don't Ignore Tim Cook's Sexuality - cienrak
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/08/25/dont-ignore-tim-cooks-sexuality/

======
donnaware
As an LGBT person myself, and having struggled for many years to overcome
various prejudices, I absolutely celebrate Tim Cook's success and appreciate
that he is a great role model for young LGBT persons.

